# Remote won't program to Emerson tv.



## onan38 (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi all,Just bought a Emerson LC320EM93 tv from wallyworld for my grandmother.I have tried all the emerson codes listed in the instruction book and the directv codes as well for the remote.Even tried to auto find the code still no good,even googled trying to find code.Will this tv just not program to the Directv remote.She is 89 years old and has trouble using one remote to turn tv on and for the volume and another to change channels on her Directv box Thanks for any help!


----------



## miketorse (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm sure Edmund/Tivoburkee can confirm, but I believe there is NO remote out there today that is preprogrammed with the codes for the new Emerson TV's. I think you are out of luck.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Seeing you got it from Wally World take it back and get a TV that the D* remote can operate.


----------



## Aztec Pilot (Oct 11, 2007)

I have had this problem in the past. The codes eventually show up for directv. The problem is that is a new model and it is hard to tell who made it.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm going to move this to the General Discussion forum with the hope of attracting our resident remote master, Edmund


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Since it's for your grandmother I would recommend taking the TV back and getting a different one. If you call Emerson you might find out who actually manufactured the TV. I would try the scan code method again. Just to make sure you didn't go too fast or that something wasn't missed. Remember when the code scan has gone through all the codes the led will blink multiple times indicating that it's done.


----------



## putty469 (Jun 5, 2007)

It is made by Funai, who also makes LCD's for other brands. I have this TV and only a universal remote will control everything. I use one by Universal Remote and had to manually program the Emerson buttons into it. Edmund answered this question around Christmas when Wal-Mart had a sale on these TV's. 

Buy your Grandma a universal remote or take the TV back.


----------



## bjdotson (Feb 20, 2007)

Using the remote control search on the directv web site helped me in a similar situation with a new tv. Scan didn't work. posted codes didn't work
Got code at following url:

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=P4350020


----------



## DaaQ (Aug 21, 2008)

None of the Emerson LCD tvs will program to the rc64 or rc64r remote. I have gone through the code search several times on multiple tvs of varying screen size to make sure.

Take it back if that is an option.


----------

